# intake question for 1990 maxima



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

i'm trying to find out what the gaskets are after the intake and before the intake manifold plenum, if anyone knows please tell me there are two of them thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what do you mean what they are? call your dealer if you need them. won't find them anywhere else, trust me.


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

ok, thanks for the reply, i was trying to get them online, but i couldnt find them anywhere


----------

